# Lieferzeiten



## Endurance (28. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wem ist etwas über aktuelle Lieferzeiten der Bergwerk Bikes bekannt. Speziell interessiert des neue Pfadfinder. Leider kann mir selbst mein Händler nicht genaues sagen trotz wöchentlicher Anfragen an Bergwerk.

Fährt evtl. shon jemand das Pathfinder????

Ciao


----------



## Boandl (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo endurance,

zum Pfadfinder kann ich dir nichts sagen, mein faunus TT 28 sollte 3 Wochen Lieferzeit haben  und was soll ich sagen?
Ich wollte am Wochenende wieder den 8-Wochenthread ausgraben, jetzt bist du mir zuvor gekommen. Aber vorletzte Woche hiess es ja "nächste Woche".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (29. Januar 2004)

... Ich warte nun schon seit Mitte Dezember 2003 auf mein 'Mercury' und es hiess auch, es werde nicht mehr als drei Wochen dauern. Abzueglich der Urlaubszeit um den Jahreswechsel sind es jetzt schon 4 Wochen. Ich rechne mitlerweile mit 6 bis 8 Wochen, das daempft den Frust ein wenig.  

Eisenfaust


----------



## Netzwerker (30. Januar 2004)

Hi @ll,

ich schau immer mal wieder hier rein und mir fällt auf, das sobald es um Service und Lieferzeiten geht es ziemlichen Unmut gibt.

Es kann eigentlich nicht sein, das ein solche "Edlemarke" einen solchen Service hat. Das die Qualität top ist, keine Frage aber man bezhalt hier den Service schon mit und der sollte dann stimmen.

Vielleicht sollte Bergwerk mehr in der Produktion tun, als im Marketing.
Also Toni, ran an die Schrauben.


Gruß an alle Bergwerker


----------



## sigi0007 (31. Januar 2004)

Hi Netzwerker!

Recht hast du! Ich find den Service von Bergwerk auch ziemlich besch.....eiden! Ich fahre seit ca. einem Jahr ein Faunus Endurance, davon stand es bis jetzt rund 6 Monate bei meinem Händler weil Bergwerk so lahm war (einmal war die Schwinge gebrochen - Lieferzeit 3 Monate - beim zweiten mal war der Lack am "blühen" - ich warte immer noch auf das Bike!)   

Ich bin mir ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich wieder auf Cannondale umsteige, da gab es die Probleme nicht!

Gruß, Mark


----------



## 007ike (31. Januar 2004)

Genau! Ich hatte innerhalb einer Woche meinen neuen Jekyll Rahmen (nachdem eine Schweißnaht einen Haarriss aufwies!)


----------



## locationmaster (31. Januar 2004)

Netzwerker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ll,
> 
> ich schau immer mal wieder hier rein und mir fällt auf, das sobald es um Service und Lieferzeiten geht es ziemlichen Unmut gibt.
> 
> ...



ich hab´vor ca. 18 monaten mails geschickt und bis heute keine antwort bekommen, obwohl ich ein bergwerk besitze   
greetz loc.


----------



## Endurance (31. Januar 2004)

Also es gibt ja auch positives über den support zu schreiben:
Innerhalb einer Wocher Austausch des Hauptrahmens inklusiver Umbau aller Teile (selbstaufgebautes Rad; Faunus Endurance).


----------



## Boandl (31. Januar 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Also es gibt ja auch positives über den support zu schreiben:
> Innerhalb einer Wocher Austausch des Hauptrahmens inklusiver Umbau aller Teile (selbstaufgebautes Rad; Faunus Endurance).



Schön auch mal etwas Positives zu hören, was war den der Anlass für den Rahmentausch? Ich habe bei Bergwerk bestellt weil nicht soviel Bruchgerede im Umlauf war wie bei anderen Herstellern.
Vielleicht sind sie ja auch noch im Winterschlaf die Bär-Gwerker.


----------



## Endurance (1. Februar 2004)

> ...weil nicht soviel Bruchgerede im Umlauf...


Leider doch Rahmenbruch, da in der ersten Serie der Faunus Bikes die Sattelstützenhülse zu kurz war => Riß am Übergang Ober- zu Sattelrohr (nach ca. 1-2 Monaten Benutzung). Jetzt fahr ich das Bike ca. 1 Jahr (80000hm) problemlos obwohl bestimmt härter beansprucht wie am Anfang...


----------



## Eisenfaust (1. Februar 2004)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Schön auch mal etwas Positives zu hören, was war den der Anlass für den Rahmentausch? Ich habe bei Bergwerk bestellt weil nicht soviel Bruchgerede im Umlauf war wie bei anderen Herstellern.
> Vielleicht sind sie ja auch noch im Winterschlaf die Bär-Gwerker.



Boandl,
hast Du Deinen Rahmen schon? Wann hast Du bestellt und wie lang hat es gedauert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boandl (1. Februar 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Boandl,
> hast Du Deinen Rahmen schon? Wann hast Du bestellt und wie lang hat es gedauert?



Bestellung: 10.12.03, es dauert leider noch...  
Und in 4 wochen ist der Winter aus, na ja, werd scho wer´n, sagt d´Frau Kern 
Wenigstens trudelt ab und zu ein Teil ein, das machts ein wenig erträglicher.


----------



## Eisenfaust (1. Februar 2004)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Bestellung: 10.12.03, es dauert leider noch...
> Und in 4 wochen ist der Winter aus, na ja, werd scho wer´n, sagt d´Frau Kern
> Wenigstens trudelt ab und zu ein Teil ein, das machts ein wenig erträglicher.



Ich habe meinen am 16.12.2003 bestellt, schrieb ich schon. Seinerzeit hieß es: Keine 3 Wochen. Dann kam die Frage auf, ob ein To- oder Downswing Umwerfer montiert werden kann. Infolgedessen hieß es, daß man besonders am Mercury Rahmen nichts mehr machen könnte, es wären alle schon geschweißt, die müßten erst abverkauft werden. Soso, da warte ich dann nun, bis ich schwarz werde ...  
In zwei Wochen sind es dann auch 8 Wochen(!). Rechnen wir zwei Wochen wegen Weihnachten und Jahreswechsel raus, bleiben immer noch stolze sechs Wochen. Vielleicht liegt das daran, daß man hier im Forum Kritik geäußert hat


----------



## Bassi (2. Februar 2004)

Lästern ist einfacher als loben, gell ?!?

Klar ist ja wohl, das eine Firma, die so viel wie Cannondale (Specialized etc.) produziert, auch viel mehr auf Lager hat, von dem in Lieferengpässen gezehrt werden kann. Da sind die Bikes nicht "abgezählt", und müssen nicht neu gefertigt werden wenn mal eine Reklamation hereinschwirrt.

Und siehe da: trotzdem musste ich ganze 7 (sieben !) Monate auf meinen Cannondale Rahmen warten ! Und da war weder Weinachtsfest noch sonst was dazwischen.

Also auch bei den tollen großen Firmen ist das nicht anders. 

Bezüglich Bergwerk hab ich zum Beispiel nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht ! Sogar der Versand nach Spanien klappte problemlos innerhalb 3 Wochen. 

Deshalb, ein Lob von mir !

Und ausserdem: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude....


(was wollt ihr im tiefsten Winter mit nem neuen Bike ?? Wozu die ganze Eile ?)


----------



## Boandl (2. Februar 2004)

dafür, dass man hier Lästern kann  
Schön Bassi, dass es bei dir so gut geklappt hat, jedenfalls mit Bergwerk.
Die Cannondalegeschichte ist indiskutabel, ich wäre vom Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten.
Mir war schon klar, das ich den Rahmen nicht mehr zu Weihnachten bekommen würde, zum Geburtstag 4 Wochen später wärs aber doch ganz schön gewesen.


----------



## bluesky (2. Februar 2004)

Bassi schrieb:
			
		

> (was wollt ihr im tiefsten Winter mit nem neuen Bike ?? Wozu die ganze Eile ?)



ich fahr das ganze jahr ... auch mit meinem bergwerk ... auf das ich 4 wochen warten musste ... insofern -> okay .... auf ein scott musste ich mal 8 wochen warten und auf ein specialized 2 wochen ...

4 wochen sind aus meiner sicht für ein bike vertretbar ... also von auftragseingang bis versand ... was bedeutet von bestellung bis auslieferung beim händler großzügig 6 wochen ... sollte das ein hersteller nicht schaffen wird er mich nie als kunden gewinnen


----------



## Eisenfaust (2. Februar 2004)

Bassi schrieb:
			
		

> Lästern ist einfacher als loben, gell ?!?
> 
> Klar ist ja wohl, das eine Firma, die so viel wie Cannondale (Specialized etc.) produziert, auch viel mehr auf Lager hat, von dem in Lieferengpässen gezehrt werden kann. Da sind die Bikes nicht "abgezählt", und müssen nicht neu gefertigt werden wenn mal eine Reklamation hereinschwirrt.
> 
> ...



Hier im Rhein-Main Gebiet sind bisweilen wieder bis zu 12 Grad Celsius zu messen und es ist trocken! Also würde ich auch gerne fahren. Es ist, wie schon gesagt wurde, schön für Dich, daß es innerhalb dreier Wochen mit Deinem Bergwerk geklappt hat. Ja, ich lästere - und bin eigentlich auch ganz froh, daß ich lästern kann, denn das hält mich davon ab Schlimmeres zu tun - wie zum Beispiel abbestellen . Im übrigen habe ich einen Teil schon angezahlt, das ist dann eine andere Situation als wenn die Rechnung noch offen stünde, denn der Händler arbeitet mit MEINEM Geld zinslos! Und dann habe ich ganz gewiß das Recht zu monieren! Mein Händler kann sicher nichts dafür, daß Bergwerk nicht in die Gänge kommt. Deshalb motz' ich hier 

Ich würde weiß Gott nicht 7 Monate auf einen Rahmen oder ein Rad warten! Das wäre mir dann doch etwas zu lange, andere Mütter haben sicher auch schöne Töchter, vielleicht sogar günstigere (Mountain-Bikes versteht sich!).

Bei acht Wochen liegt die Schmerzgrenze ...

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boandl (3. Februar 2004)

Soeben hat mich ein Anruf meines Händlers ereicht, der Rahmen ist da.   
Also die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben!
Ich darf mich jetzt weiter in Geduld üben - die Gabel   
Auskunft Händler - Lieferung Januar - nix passiert.
Neue Auskunft Händler Februar. Selbst beim Importeur nachgefragt - 
Die Gabeln erreichen Mitte März Deutschland und werden dann "zügig" ausgeliefert.  
Gott sei Dank, ich hab´noch eine RST TRpro im Keller liegen, damit kann ich die ersten Einstellfahrten machen. Dann verschneid´ich mir wenigstens meinen MZ-Schaft nicht.


----------



## Eisenfaust (4. Februar 2004)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Soeben hat mich ein Anruf meines Händlers ereicht, der Rahmen ist da.
> Also die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben!
> Ich darf mich jetzt weiter in Geduld üben - die Gabel
> Auskunft Händler - Lieferung Januar - nix passiert.
> ...



Da kann ich Dir ja nur einen Tost aussprechen!

Bei mir ziehen im Gemüt allerdings langsam dunkle Wolken auf ... ich habe 50% des Rahmens letztes Jahr angezahlt - mit diesem, meinem(!) Geld kann ich nichts anfangen, es arbeitet jetzt wie eine Hure für fremde Konten! Das macht die Angelegenheit bitterer.


----------



## Boandl (4. Februar 2004)

Armer Eisenfaust!

Hatte 500  angezahlt, wären auf 2 Monate ~2  Zinsen gewesen, na ja. Die Gabel hab ich allerdings schon voll bezahlt, das könnte mich glatt eine Apfelschorle zusätzlich kosten. Hoffentlich verkraftet das mein Elektrolythaushalt.  
Hab aber beim Dämpfer noch 50  geschunden, das hilft der wunden Seele.


----------



## kh-cap (5. Februar 2004)

das mit den lieferzeiten ist echt ein hammer. ist aber nicht nur ein roblem von bergwerk. liegt auch an der vororder der händler. ich war bei mehreren händler um ein fully in der 3000.- euroklasse zu kaufen. kein händler hatte etwas da. in dieser preisklasse würde man sich keine räder mehr auf vorrat halten bekam ich zur antwort. heißt im umkehrschluß, wenn ich jetzt ein bike bestelle, hat es ewige lieferzeit. die hauptorder (ist ja auch ausschlaggebend für die hersteller) lief nach den messen. ergo die ersten produktionsreihen sind schon ausverkauft. ein händler meinte sogar, dass shimano ab mai/juni nicht mehr liefern würde, da sie bis dahin ausverkauft seien. wer dann bestellt, müßte bis zum jahresende warten. sieht so aus, dass ein fahrradkauf schwieriger und länger dauert als ein autokauf.
na ja, da es bei allen gleich ist (vielleicht auch gewollt), hat man als kunde nur die möglichkeit zu warten oder billige kompromisse (ausstattung, preis) einzugehen. da warte ich doch lieber noch ein bißchen auf das bike, wie ich es mir vorstelle. 
gruß an alle

kh-cap


----------



## Lumix (5. Februar 2004)

Da hast Du völlig Recht. Vor allem, wenn es sich um neue Modeel handelt, die auf den Messen präsentiert werden und man dann erst einma den Markt antestet. Kommen die neuen Modelle dann auf den Markt, wird es zeitlich eng.

Peter


----------



## Eisenfaust (5. Februar 2004)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Armer Eisenfaust!
> 
> Hatte 500  angezahlt, wären auf 2 Monate ~2  Zinsen gewesen, na ja. Die Gabel hab ich allerdings schon voll bezahlt, das könnte mich glatt eine Apfelschorle zusätzlich kosten. Hoffentlich verkraftet das mein Elektrolythaushalt.
> Hab aber beim Dämpfer noch 50  geschunden, das hilft der wunden Seele.



Lieber Boandl.
Danke fuer Dein Mitleid. Die Zinsen sind mir eigentlich egal, aber vielen geht heutzutage eine non-pecunaere Vorstellung ab!  Im Grunde ist es eine Sache zwischen mir und Haendler, wieviel ich anzahle. Was macht man aber, wenn kein Haendler bereit ist, bei 10% Anzahlung zu bleiben?  Die logische Konsequenz waere, auf ein Bergwerk zu verzichten.  Aber lassen wir die Polemik. Dass ich anzahlen musste, ist eigentlich nicht schlimm. Mich aergert, dass es so langsam aber sicher so lange dauert, dass die Schmerzgrenze erreicht ist. Bis Maerz warte ich nicht mehr, dann mache ich lieber die Order rueckgaengig und werde mich vielleicht dann doch woanders umsehen.

Ich gebe Euch ja recht, wenn es sich um die neuesten Modelle handeln wuerde, die sofort nach der Messe regelrecht 'abgegriffen' worden waeren. Aber ich habe ein 2004er Mercury bestellt und Hardtails scheinen 'aus der Mode' zu kommen, so dass es bei dieser Gattung Rahmen wohl weniger Probleme geben sollte.
Aber ich drehe mich im Kreise. 2 Euro Zinsen sind 2 Euro, lieber Boandl, Geld, und nicht zu wenig.


----------



## maaatin (5. Februar 2004)

Mein Cannondale, habe ich am Herbstanfang letzten Jahres geordert. Es kam Ende November. Also auch 9 Wochen. Interessant war, daß der Hersteller angab, daß er das Rad schon 3 Wochen früher hätte ausliefern können, wenn das Dual Control-Zubehör eines Zulieferers aus Japan pünktlich geliefert worden wäre. Obs stimmt?

Allerdings muß ich dazu sagen, daß mir weder Händler noch Hersteller einen Liefertermin genannt haben. Zitat: "Das kann eine Woche dauern, oder ganz lange." Insoweit wußte ich ja, daß es länger gehen kann. Und je länger es ging desto besser fuhr mein altes Bike...  

Gruß Martin


----------



## kh-cap (5. Februar 2004)

hallo eisenfaust,
du hast vollkommen recht, ob 2.- oder 20.- euro, geld ist geld. zudem sollte man denken, dass der händler der dienstleister ist und mir helfen sollte, nicht umgekhert. auf nachfrage wird alles auf den importeur oder hersteller geschoben. einer meinte mal zu mir, ich sollte mich direkt an trek (ist schon ein paar jahre her) wenden. ich fragte ihn dann, wem ich das fahrrad bezahlt habe und er mein ansprechpartner wäre (ging noch ein wenig hin und her, seitdem sind wir "geschiedene" leute). das problem ist nur, wenn du die bestellung zurückziehst, fängst du wieder von vorne an und wartest wieder ewig lange. die händler versuchen sich, meiner meinung nach, aus der verantwortung zu ziehen. das risiko, in deinem fall die anzahlung und das warten, soll voll zu lasten des kunden gehen. ist schon frustrierend, da aber, wie schon erwähnt, die meisten händler so reagieren, ist der kunde der dumme. 
hoffen wir auf bessere zeiten

kh-cap


----------



## Netzwerker (6. Februar 2004)

Naja, jetzt war ich hier schon eine Weile nicht mehr drin
und muß sagen, das doch einiges hier angehäuft wurde.

Klar ist Bergwerk eine super Marke und ich weiß das dort
noch alles made in Germany ist. Ich war selber schon mal 
im Werk. Ich verstehe nur nicht, das keiner hierzu Stellung
nimmt. Anthony!!! Das ist doch Deine Aufgabe oder??

Also tut Euer "Gemeinde" eine gefallen und kümmert Euch um sie.


Gruß Netzwerker


----------



## Lumix (6. Februar 2004)

...gebe Dir Recht. Ist echt komisch!!!! Bei der Hompage passiert nicht's, sehr wenig Feedback im Forum......

..... echt komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (6. Februar 2004)

Lumix und Netzwerker,

bin froh, dass nicht nur mir das auffällt. Irgendwie geht das doch nicht zusammen. Frames für 1.500,- bis 1.750,- Euro verticken, jede Menge hohles Zeug über Philosophie verbreiten (Entschuldigung, ist aber so) und ansonsten ... nichts:

Keine Aktualisierungen der Website, keine Trikots erhältlich, keine Abbildungen der möglichen Farbvarianten im Netz, kein Bikekonfigurator, kaum Feedback hier im Forum (dann kann man sich doch gleich drücken und hier nicht rein gehen), Enduro-Rahmen in die nicht mal ein 2,35" Reifen passt, Teams ohne Ersatzräder ins Rennen schicken (Transalp)...

Hallo Bergwerker, was bekommt ihr eigentlich auf die Reihe? Soviel Fehler sind angesichts der überwiegend geilen Bikes sehr sehr schade. Und zieht euch bloß nicht in die Schmollecke zurück. Was besseres als so ein Feedback kann sich eigentlich keine Marketingabteilung wünschen - nur muss man halt auch was draus machen. Also ran ans Werk. Wir sind ja nicht nachtragend  

Meine Kritik ist konstruktiv gemeint


----------



## Nomercy (6. Februar 2004)

@all

Kann evtl. rAdrenalin Licht ins Dunkel bringen? 
Was ist los, mit der Betreuung des Bergwerk-Herstellerforums?

Ohne gleich irgendwelche Horrorszenarien entwerfen zu wollen, ist schon ein biss'chen merkwürdig, daß sich Anthony seit Wochen nicht mehr meldet.

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## Fettkloß (7. Februar 2004)

na ja - seit dem "super" in der bike sind die alle am feiern !!
vor 7 monaten als ich meinen mercury bestellte flutschte es noch .

warum lassen eigentlich noch manche ihre bikes beim händler zusammenschrauben? das kapier ich überhaupt net !!!???? wer keine ahnung hat oder es sich nicht zutraut soll fachzeitungen/bücher lesen - es ist ECHT so einfach und grade bei den bergwerkrahmen wird allse im werk schon gefräst (st.satz innenlager bremsaufn. )

warum also sich den händlern ausliefern ???????????????????????und wer das hobby oder den sport "biken" wirklich mag , der gibt auch etwas geld für spezielle werkzeuge aus . also schimpft nicht auf die händler - jeder ist seines glückes schmied .

@ kh - cap : wenn du von dem "bikeladen" in kh sprichst wundert mich garnix !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kh-cap (7. Februar 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> na ja - seit dem "super" in der bike sind die alle am feiern !!
> vor 7 monaten als ich meinen mercury bestellte flutschte es noch .
> 
> warum lassen eigentlich noch manche ihre bikes beim händler zusammenschrauben? das kapier ich überhaupt net !!!???? wer keine ahnung hat oder es sich nicht zutraut soll fachzeitungen/bücher lesen - es ist ECHT so einfach und grade bei den bergwerkrahmen wird allse im werk schon gefräst (st.satz innenlager bremsaufn. )
> ...



der franz ist eigentlich ganz o.k., vor allem ist er ein super schrauber. leider ist er preislich nicht sehr flexibel (die unterschiede betragen zwischen 30 und 40% zu meinem günstigsten angebot) und er muss halt auch alles bestellen, er hat sich aber wenigstens bemüht. problematischer waren die in gau-algesheim, mainz, ginsheim-gustavsburg (wiesbaden), bad sobernheim. ich kam mir da einfach vera.... vor. legten mir alle kataloge hin und lassen daraus vor. auf fragen bekam ich keine antwort. was im katalog nicht stand konnte nicht beantwortet werden. die verwechseln z.z. alle die position zwischen dienstleister (geldkassierer) und kunde (geldgeber). wenn die so weitermachen, enden die alle wie die surfshops ende der 80 er, gibt´ s heute auch kaum noch. die wollten damals auch alle nur verkaufen und möglichst großen profit machen. mit dem profit ist das ja auch o.k., man muß dafür aber auch was leisten.
kh-cap


----------



## Fettkloß (8. Februar 2004)

@ kh-cap
zum laden in kh sag ich lieber mal nix- da hab ich sachen erlebt !!! 
sobernheim kannste total vergssen
ginsh gustav geh ich nie hin - weis ich also nicht
mainz (cycle planet) super freundlich und bemüht - bis jetzt aber nur klamotten da gekauft)))dto: in gau algesheim .

ich sag ja - schraub selber - nur teile bestellen geht doch meistens ohne probleme ___ oder ?


----------



## Eisenfaust (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo kh-cap.

Zum Punkt Lieferzeit: die scheint zuende, noch diese Woche erwarte ich meinen 'Hobel'. Der Haendler meines Vertrauens sitzt nicht in diesem Bundesland und ist eine sehr zuvorkommende Person mit sehr guten Preisen (ich will fuer niemanden Werbeung machen, aber wenn jemand wissen will, wo und wer, der moege mir eine Nachricht senden). Eine Erklaerung fuer die langen Wartezeiten duerfte wohl der Umstand sein, dass ich vor Weihnachten bestellt habe (effektiv), da passiert dann drei Wochen gar nichts mehr - aber nicht nur bei Bergwerk, das problem ist anderswo genauso bekannt.

Service: 
Ich weiss nicht, ob es sich noch lohnt, das Lied des Jammers anzustimmen. MTB- und RR-Fahren ist derzeit ein wachsendes Segment, betrachtet man die Umsaetze im Bereich High-End Rahmen und -Raeder. In den vergangenen 10 Jahren haben sich die Gesichter vieler Laeden stark gewandelt, zumindest was in meinem Gesichtsfeld lag. Nicht nur aeusserlich, sondern auch qualitativ. In der Mainzer Innenstadt sind einige Laeden vertreten, da ist einer, der sich ganz dem High-End verschrieben hat und dementsprechend sind auch die Preise: High-End. Die Preise fuer das ansonsten qualitativ hochwertige Material sind durchweg UVP des Herstellers. Es lohnt sich offensichtlich, trotz der Tatsache, dass man 50 S-Bahnminuten Hi-Bike vor der Tuer liegen hat und es selbst in Mainz Alternativen gibt. Der Kunde ist zu faul zum Suchen, zu faul fuer einen Vergleich, zu bequem sich auf einen Handel einzulassen und wie das nun mal in freier Wildbahn ist, der Staerkere frisst den Schwaecheren. Als ich meinen Bergwerk-Rahmen in meiner Umgebung kaufen wollte, stolperte ich natuerlich auf hessischer Seite ueber einen "Premiumhaendler". Doch der konnte mir nicht mal einen Standard-Farb-Rohrsatz zur Ansicht anbieten, angeblich sollte den doch jeder Premium-Haendler haben? Mein jetziger Haendler bot mir von sich an, diesen Satz zum Selbstkostenpreis an mich zur Ansicht zu senden! Klasse! Der hiesige Haendler hatte nichts zu bieten, ich wollte mir gerne mal ein Rad ansehen, aber bis auf eine Bestellung fuer einen Kunden war nichts zu machen - und die haette noch 3 Wochen auf sich warten lassen muessen. Das ist sicher ein Einzelschicksal, aber irgendwie bezeichnend fuer eine Mentalitaet, die Dienstleistung nur noch dann als solche sieht, wenn dieser eine optimale Gewinnmaximierung einhergeht. 

Aber zum Thema Fahrrad-Supermaerkte, die ja angeblich 'untergegangen' sein sollen: die scheinen derzeit ein grosses 'Come-Back' zu feiern, siehe Fahrrad-Franz in RLP.  Die Kompetenz der 'Mitarbeiter' ist zum Schreien, die Preise von Bekleidung und Ersatzteilen auf gleichem Niveau wie in einer Rad-Apotheke, aber die Preise von Komplett-Raedern sind wirklich klasse! Zumindest im vergleich zu vielen anderen in unmittelbarer Naehe. 

Schade, ich moechte nicht einer Polemik verfallen, die den 'Therad' sprengt, sowas waere sicher mal eine Runde gemuetlichen Bieres und Beisammenseins wert.

Gruss Eisenfaust


----------



## AnthonyXIV (9. Februar 2004)

Hi @ all, 

einige Zeit der Abwesenheit scheint ja schon für Unmut zu Sorgen. Na wenigstens merkt man dass sich hier einiges tut. Weiter so. Konstruktive Kritik á la Brägel finde ich auch gut... man darfs nur nicht persönlich nehmen )
Ich bin derzeit beruflich eingespannt, denn ich mache ja noch andere Marketing-Projekte. 
Zur Bergwerk Lieferzeit ist zu sagen, dass es nunmal so lange dauert. Sobald bei uns ein lackierter Rahmen eintrifft, geht dieser umgehend zum Bikehändler. Längere Lieferzeiten könenn durchaus vorkommen wenn einige Teile für ein Komplettrad fehlen, die Rahmen beim Pulverbeschichter einige Werktage länger liegen, wenn bei Bergwerk keine Sattel- oder Kettenstreben vorhanden sind. Lange Wartezeiten entstehen auch durch Sonderwünsche (Aufnahmen für Gepäckträger) etc.
Die Website wird immer noch aktualisiert. Dies geschieht durch eine externe Kraft, d. h. wir haben nur indirekt Einfluss auf die Site.  


@ fettkloss, 

 


Bergwerk Manufaktur  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Endurance (9. Februar 2004)

> einige Zeit der Abwesenheit scheint ja schon für Unmut zu Sorgen. Na wenigstens merkt man dass sich hier einiges tut. Weiter so.



Ja, die Internetgemeinde ist verwöhnt und will gepflegt werden   



> Zur Bergwerk Lieferzeit ist zu sagen, dass es nunmal so lange dauert.



 
Das scheint mir nicht unbedingt eine zufriedenstellende Antwort auf meine Frage...



> Längere Lieferzeiten könenn durchaus vorkommen wenn einige Teile für ein Komplettrad fehlen, die Rahmen beim Pulverbeschichter einige Werktage länger liegen, wenn bei Bergwerk keine Sattel- oder Kettenstreben vorhanden sind.



Bei den meisten handelt es sicht glaube ich nicht um ein paar Tage sondern mehrere Wochen. Das Sonderwünsche länger brauchen ist klar. Das Problem scheint eher, daß man sich nicht auf eine Wartezeit einrichten kann, da einem niemand eine konkrete Zeitspannen nennen will/kann.
Ich finde es auch schade wenn man Räder in Zeitschriften testen läßt bevor diese überhaupt verfügbar sind (hier geht es nicht um 1-2 Wochen sondern eher im Monatsbereich. Hier fehlte der klare Hinweis erst am xyz lieferbar.



> Die Website wird immer noch aktualisiert. Dies geschieht durch eine externe Kraft, d. h. wir haben nur indirekt Einfluss auf die Site.



Naja und wer bezahlt die externe Kraft? Macht die was sie will? Ich denke eher das Budget für den Internetauftritt ist etwas zu knapp bemessen und dann ist eben eine regelmäßige Aktualisierung und Vervollständigung nicht mehr drin. Muß man wohl so hinnehmen, ist aber schade.
Wenn denn wenigstens Eure Prospekte mehr tiefgehenden Infogehalt hätten. Mir fehlen hier vor allem genauere/mehr Rahmenmaße mehr Detailansichten der einzelnen (Rahmen)Komponenten usw.. Daß sollte auf der Webseite deutlich einfacher unterzubringen sein (als PDF zum runterladen).

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich ja schon meinen zweiten Bergwerk Rahmen bestellt und bin immer noch guter Hoffnung, daß der Internetauftritt und die anderen Kleinigkeiten angegangen werden. Dieses Forum ist ja der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung (auch wenn so etwas eine Menge Zusatzaufwand bedeutet).

Ciao


----------



## Netzwerker (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo Anthony,

was Eure Website angeht, steht da die IAA als aktuellster Eintrag drin.
Wie schon erwähnt, wäre zum Beispiel PDF´s zum download nicht schlecht. 
Gerade die Prospekte bekommt Ihr bestimmt in dieser Form von Eurer Werbeagentur.

Dann könntet Ihr auf jedenfall mal den kleinen Silbernen Bergwerkschriftzug als Aufkleber anbieten. Ich sehe ja ein, das andere Merchandiseartikel reht kostspielig sein können. Aber z.B. Flaschen passend zum Rahmen oder so wäre nicht schlecht.

Da gibt es einige Dinge die man machen könnte. Ihr habt doch die FH in der Nähe. Macht doch mit denen mehr, gerade in Richtung Produktionsoptimierung.

Berg auf
Netzwerker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (10. Februar 2004)

@ anthony 

könntest du es möglich machen das alle hier in der chefetage bei bergwerk was zu sagen haben ?????

dann könnten wir aufleberchen drucken lassen - bunte farbrohrmusten tonnenweis verschicken - pdf dateien bis der arzt kommt runterladen - ausliefern im secundentakt - und überhaupt alles wär viel besser !!!!!!

merkst du eigentlich nicht das die firma bergwerk hoffnungslos verloren ist ohne die super vorschläge die hier für lau angeboten werden ???!!!

ich würde bergwerk weizenglashalter für das mercury erfinden !!! bitte bitte las uns mitmachen


----------



## Netzwerker (10. Februar 2004)

@fettklößchen

Du bist ja ein echt witzige Kerlchen und ich habe schon einige Deiner "Beiträge" gelesen. Und ich bin doch sehr froh, das so ein 
Fachmann wie Du hier im Forum ist.

Ich kenne den Bergwerkladen ein wenig und ich fände es sehr schade, das es durch schelchten Service dazu kommt, das die langfristig zu machen müssen.

Den ver sich schelcht verkauft, verkauf auch schlecht.

Aber egal, wem erzähle ich das überhaupt. Du bist ja eh der Fachmann für alle Angelegeheiten. Und Leute blöd anmachen, wenn Sie was positives beitragen möchte, ist echt eine Heldentat.

 also mach weiter so


----------



## Fettkloß (10. Februar 2004)

ja bitte -- was is ????


----------



## Netzwerker (10. Februar 2004)

@klößchen

Was is?? Lies doch mal oben nach!!!


Gruß Netzwerker


----------



## Nomercy (10. Februar 2004)

Interessanter Thread. 
Ende letzten Jahres habe ich durch Mail, telefonieren und dieses Forum zwei Bergwerk Mercury's innerhalb angenehm kurzer Zeit bei mir gehabt: 
11.11. Kontaktaufnahme mit Händler & Diskussion der Komponenten
16.11. Verbindliche Bestellung - 28.11. Bikes fertig - 01.12. Bikes geholt

@Netzwerker & Fettkloß
Jaja, unser Fettkloß. Hin und wieder gibt er ja nette imperative Tips, aber wenn es dann kontrovers wird ... naja. Was solls, es ist doch irgendwie ganz locker im Forum und wir werden sicher nicht unseren Seelenfrieden hier verlieren.

Was das Thema "selber schrauben" angeht: Bei jedem von uns gibt es eine mehr oder wenige spezifische Balance aus vorhandener Zeit und den verfügbaren Euros. Selber kann ich - mal so gesagt - ca. 60-80 Stunden pro Woche weder schrauben noch fahren (das erlaubt mein Chef nicht), dafür reicht es dann zum Glück für die eine oder andere Nettigkeit im Laden. Wartung und Pflege mache ich selber, das Bike aufbauen ging letztlich auch aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht. Wobei gutes Werkzeug (Drehmomentschlüssel, Montageständer, Specials, ...) je ebenfalls bezahlt werden will.

Genauso wie ich mir im Restaurant nicht selber das Essen zubereite - es mir aber trotzdem schmecken lasse - genause habe ich mir von meinem Händler halt mein Bike nach meinen Kenntnissen und Vorstellungen "zubereiten" lassen. Sicher, es gibt unterschiedliche Restaurants und unterschiedliche Händler. Aber wie gehabt, viele Wege führen nach Rom. Und ich hoffe das wir uns - nur weil wir nicht im Gleichschritt marschieren - nicht gleich die Köppe einhauen.

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## Fettkloß (11. Februar 2004)

an netzwerker

ich fühle mich geehrt das du meine tollen beiträge liest - besten dank dafür   weiter so - es kann nicht schaden !


an nomercy

ich bin beruflich mit seit weit mehr als einem jahrzehnt mein eigener chef und schraube trotzdem (von wegen zeit !!!) 
Werkzeug kostet geld , logisch - aber schraubende händler nehmen auch geld und kosten zusätzlich noch nerven & zeit !!!!!!!!!!!!
und wenn ich im restaurant auf mein essen länger als ne woche warten muss steh ich auf und geh   und versuch nicht dem wirt zu erzählen wie er seinen job machen muss - das muss jeder selber wissen   

habe die ehre lady`s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (11. Februar 2004)

Langsam muss ich auch ueber meine eigene Ungeduld laecheln. Schoen, dass es bei Dir so schnell ging. Ich haette nicht vor Weihnachten, sondern auch vier Wochen frueher bestellen sollen ;-) Gegen Ende der Wartezeit stellt sich eine gewisse 'Progression' ein - man wird umso ungeduldiger, je naeher der vermeintliche Liefertermin rueckt. Mein Haendler ist geschaeftlich unterwegs - deshalb schimmelt mein Rahmen jetzt in dessen Werkstatt. Was soll ich machen? Stress? Naja, Geduld ist eine Tugend ... wenn nicht immer leicht einsehbar.


----------



## Nomercy (11. Februar 2004)

@Eisenfaust
Ehrlich gesagt, in den Tagen des Wartens ging es mir ähnlich. Hinterher glätten sich die Wogen.

@Fettkloß
Bemerkenswert, Du mußt ja in einer sonnigen Branche arbeiten und könntest eben mal alle Nichtschrauber aus diesem Forum zum fröhlichen Basteln in Deiner Firma anstellen. Da kann man dann am Ende richtig stolz auf sein Lebenswerk sein.


----------



## Netzwerker (11. Februar 2004)

@klößchen

mich freut es auch, das Du so viel Zeit hast. Also nichts für ungut.

@all
Es geht ja hier nicht darum was schlecht zu machen, das will ich ja auch 
nicht. Ich bin mit meinem Mercury mehr als zufrieden, aber wenn man "Marke" kauft und bezahlt, finde ich gehört das richtige Gesamtpacket dazu.

Das ist auch, wenn man es richtig macht nicht der Kostenfaktor.
Ein Mann im Büro weniger und einer in der Montage mehr   

Das hilft bestimmt.

Der Berg ruft!
Netzwerker


----------



## maaatin (12. Februar 2004)

> Ich bin mit meinem Mercury mehr als zufrieden, aber wenn man "Marke" kauft und bezahlt, finde ich gehört das richtige Gesamtpacket dazu.



Das ist vielleicht der Grund weshalb man als Verbraucher lieber keine "Marke", sondern ein konkretes Produkt kaufen sollte. Darunter verstehe ich natürlich nicht nur die Maschine selbst, sondern auch den Service drum herum (diesbezüglich muß ich Netzwerker beipflichten). Im Gegensatz dazu kann man sich vom Image oder gar der "Philosophie" einer "Marke" nichts kaufen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## onkel_willi (12. Februar 2004)

hi,

wo es hier jetzt schon mal kritische töne zum service gab...

ich habe das ganz anders erlebt: nämlich einen top-service   
und dazu noch richtig schnell und unbürokratisch.

da nochmals herzlichen dank an toni und herrn krubitzer (werkstattleitung bei bergwerk)!!!

zum thema lieferzeiten: wo gibts die nicht (nicht nur bei bikes)....
mein schwager: ghost anfang januar 03 bestellt - geliefert ende april 03
mein bruder: ibm t40p laptop - 7 wochen!
mein vw touran 3 1/2 monate

... und die ganzen teile werden ja wohl nicht handwerklich hergestellt - aber sollten ja just in time sein  

ciao

michael
onkel willi


----------



## Nomercy (12. Februar 2004)

Genau, langsam fangen die abgebildeten Meinungen an, die durchwachsene - gar nicht so üble - Realität von uns (Bergwerkkunden) zu reflektieren. Natürlich gibt es immer Kritikwürdiges zu berichten, aber es ist vor allem gut, daß sich Bergwerk hier mit leicht heruntergelassenen Hosen dem Forum stellt.  Gerade wenn man bedenkt, wie bedeckt sich andere Firmen diesbezüglich in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen. Insbesondere Autohersteller lassen sich ja ungerne in die Karten blicken und Rückrufaktionen finden spät oder nur bei sicherheitsrelevanten Mängeln statt. 
Zum Thema: es geht mal schneller und mal langsamer, mal besser und mal schlechter. Positive Aspekte werden halt nicht so schnell gepostet. Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich berichten, daß die "Infrastruktur" von Bergwerk recht gut funktioniert. Zur Markenphilosopie gab es ja schon einen Thread von mir, bei dem ich wegen der Empathie für mein Gesamtbild des Begwerkbikers, von den anwesenden Rationalisten ganz schön Mecker bezogen habe. Trotzdem ist mir auf diesem Weg, von der Idee bis zur Umsetzung des Bikeprojektes in Fahrspaß, bis zum heutigen Tag eine gute Zeit gelungen. Was will man mehr? Warum soll ich mir selbst den Tag versauen? Schlimmer gehts immer.

P.S.: Glückwunsch an Endurance, dessen Thema "Lieferzeiten" derzeit die meisten Beiträge im Bergwerkforum stellt.


----------



## Endurance (13. Februar 2004)

> P.S.: Glückwunsch an Endurance, dessen Thema "Lieferzeiten" derzeit die meisten Beiträge im Bergwerkforum stellt.



Was nun wirklich nicht mein Ziel war. Ich wollte eigentlich keine Riesendiskussion um die Servicequalität etc entfachen. Aber anscheinend besteht hier Verbesserungs- bzw. zumindest Diskussionsbedarf   . Ich denke schon alleine Aufgrund der Anzahl der Meldungen in diesem Thread sollte bei Bergwerk wenigstens ein kleines Alarmglöckchen klingeln. Das andere auch Lieferprobleme haben ist offensichtlich, jedoch entscheide ich mich hauptsächlich für (deutsche) Highend-Produkte um eben "ehrlichen" Service zu erhalten und dazu gehört meiner Meinung nach auch etwas Offenheit zum Thema Lieferzeiten. Ich hab auch schon mal 4 Monate auf ein Canyon gewartet und auch 3 Monate auf mein Scott Strike jedoch wurde ich beide male VOR dem Kauf darauf hingewiesen das es eben diese Zeit dauern wird, da Nachfrage so gross.

Mein Ziel war es eigentlich nur in Erfahrung zu bringen, ob denn jetzt schon Pfadfinder beim Endkunden angelangt sind oder nicht (ich kaufe immer nur Rahmen, also das Minimum was Bergwerk liefern muesste). Und diese Frage ist (wenn ich es nicht ueberlesen habe) immer noch ungeklärt.    

Solange nichts neues von seitens Bergwerk kommt sollte man denke ich diesen Thread nun ruhen lassen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt ob mein Spurensucher in den naechsten Wochen den Weg zu mir in den Keller findet


----------



## birg (13. Februar 2004)

Wenn noch eine Anmerkung erlaubt sei:
Als ich damals meinen Mercuryrahmen (ohne Lackierung) bestellt hatte, hieß es, es werde dauern, da gerade eine andere Serie in dem Kleinbetrieb gefertigt werde. Z.B. wurden auch Peugeotrahmen im Lohnauftrag geschweißt. Selbst die Rahmen für Audi gingen damals durch den Produktionsschlund (Mitnehmen, was man mitnehmen kann). Als ich L. Scheffer (damals noch dabei) fragte, warum er denn keine größere Halle hinstelle, die Nachfrage sei in jeder Hinsicht da, Antwort: "Kein Thema, Großproduktionen (damals nur 7000 R./Jahr) entsprechen nicht meiner Philosophie!" Heute ist er bei Canyon, "die stellen weit weniger her"   Vielleicht hat der fehlende Größenwahnsinn die Fa. Bergwerk am Leben erhalten, verkaufte Philosophie und Produktionsrealität müssen im Einklang stehen. Denn diejenigen, die Bergwerk ordern, sind - man sieht´s im Thread - nicht gerade zu den Dümmsten zu zählen (bis auf eine fettige Ausnahme, aber die wird geduldet - wie der Schlammspritzer am feinen Unterrohr  )! 
           Klar, die Infopolitik bei Bergwerk könnte besser sein, aber machen wir uns nichts vor: Je länger die Wartezeiten bei Daimler C. waren, umso begehrter wurden die Kisten!
MfG
Bk


----------



## Brägel (13. Februar 2004)

birg schrieb:
			
		

> Je länger die Wartezeiten bei Daimler C. waren, umso begehrter wurden die Kisten!
> MfG
> Bk



In den Siebzigern hat man teilweise zwei Jahre auf den neuen Benz gewartet. Bitte verehrte Bergwerker und Bergwerkerinnen: NICHT NACHMACHEN!

Und auch bitte kein Beispiel an den mit Tollkirschen überfressenen Managern dieser unsäglichen Firma Tollhaus  oder wie heißt die gleich - nehmen


----------



## Eisenfaust (14. Februar 2004)

ZENSUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birg (14. Februar 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> ZENSUR.


Auch wenn Stolpe Theologie studiert hat, es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Beichtgeheimnis!!!


----------



## Eisenfaust (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo Birg ...
Tja, ich weiß, ich hatte mich ganz übel über DHL ausgelassen ... 
Jetzt mußte ich schon so lange warten, bis es Bergwerk endlich geschafft hat, meinen Rahmen zu pulvern, da erlaubt sich der Postzögling, den Rahmen auf eine einwöchig Schauinsland-Tour zu schicken! Es ist eigenartig. Ein Päckchen von nicht unerheblicher Größe erreichte das Ziel (Ursprungs- und Zielort sind beim Rahmenversand jetzt genau umgekehrt!) binnen eines Tages. Wird es etwas größer, braucht der Logistik-Riese peinlich lange! Ich habe meinen Rahmen letztes Jahr vor Weihnachten verkauft und nach Berlin verkauft. Zum selben Empfänger gingen noch zwei Pakete mit Anbauteilen. Die 'normalen' Pakete erreichten das Ziel innerhalb eines Tages, der Rahmen war letztlich geschlagene 6 Tage (ohne Wochenende) unterwegs! Jetzt überlege ich mir gerade, was sich DHL eigentlich bei der jetzigen Preispolitik herausnimmt. Leider habe ich nicht die finanziellen Mittel, sonst würde ich gerne mal diesen Werbeschleimer DHL testen ...
Ach, Ärger nutzt jetzt auch nichts. Beim nächsten Mal UPS als Versender wählen. Weißt Du, ärgerlich ist, daß ich mir quasi zwei Tage Urlaub habe nehmen müssen (sozusagen), um auf die Sendung zu warten. Ersatzzustellung ist bei mir etwas trickreich und Benachrichtigung bedeutet unendlich viel Lauferei und die Gefahr, daß mein Rahmen noch ein paar Tage bei den rüden DHL-Orks bleibt. Bei UPS weiß ich zum Beispiel, daß wenn der Zusteller einmal zugestellt hat, daß er kommenden Tag wieder vorbeischaut und ich kann ihm sogar eine Nachricht hinterlassen, wann ich zu erreichen bin! Das ging bislang immer. Warum kriegt das DHL nicht hin? Wohl, weil dieser Sauverein lediglich auf Gewinnmaximierung aus ist. Der Dinosaurier muß viel fressen, sonst verreckt er ...
Bitte nicht auf meine Antwort antworten, wir wollen ja hieraus keinen DHL Thread machen.


----------



## birg (16. Februar 2004)

@Eisenfaust: Nur soviel, daß Du Dir bei UPS auch nicht sicher sein kannst! Die schaffen es mit einer Regelmäßigkeit exakt während den Mittagspausen unsere Pakete vor die verschlossene Tür meines Betriebes zu legen (abhängig vom Fahrer)! Nur sind wir zu ehrlich, die Ware ohne Unterschrift verschwinden zu lassen. Zuletzt hat meine Mitarbeiterin den Jahresabschluß des Steuerberaters vor der Türe gefunden!!! 
Hast Du keinen Nachbarn, der den Rahmen entgegennimmt?
MfG
Bk


----------



## Eisenfaust (16. Februar 2004)

birg schrieb:
			
		

> @Eisenfaust: Nur soviel, daß Du Dir bei UPS auch nicht sicher sein kannst! Die schaffen es mit einer Regelmäßigkeit exakt während den Mittagspausen unsere Pakete vor die verschlossene Tür meines Betriebes zu legen (abhängig vom Fahrer)! Nur sind wir zu ehrlich, die Ware ohne Unterschrift verschwinden zu lassen. Zuletzt hat meine Mitarbeiterin den Jahresabschluß des Steuerberaters vor der Türe gefunden!!!
> Hast Du keinen Nachbarn, der den Rahmen entgegennimmt?
> MfG
> Bk



Hallo Birg.
Die Nachbarn konnten diese Tage auch nicht immer, ich habe den Hausmeister gebeten, der will sich, sofern er kann, drum kümmern. Heute ist wieder nichts gekommen. Manchmal wird man auch nicht benachrichtigt, ist mir vor Weihnachten passiert und ich habe den Versender angemacht, bis der mir dann die Zulieferliste gezeigt hat. Hätte er auch früher tun können, dann hätte ich nachgefragt. 
Ich habe das Thema heute unter Kollegen angesprochen und da löste sich plötzlich eine Lawine mit bösen Geschichten aus allen Bereichen der Logistikunternehmen, wie sich diese Sackkarrenschieber neuerdings hochtrabend nennen. Versicherte Pakete werden übrigens ebenso mies behandelt und im Vorgarten 'abgeworfen' wie normale Päckchen. Solange sich niemand beschwert, wird das auch so bleiben. 
Es gehört zwar nicht hierher, aber trotzdem will ich diese Geschichte mal anbringen, gerade vom Kollegen gehört. Der hatte was bei eBay bei einem Händler ersteigert. Der Händler versandte die Fracht mit 'Der Kurier', die wiederum liefern nur die 'Logistik' und lassen von DPD transportieren. Die Sendung war als Paket aufegeben worden und kam völlig zerstört beim Empfänger an. Ende vom Lied: es dauerte zwei Tage bis man herausgefunden hatte, daß DPD aus dem Schneider war und alle Ansprüche auf 'Der Kurier' abgewälzt hatte. 'Der Kurier' aber hatte in seinen AGB eine Schadensausschluß-Klausel und Pakete waren nicht versichert. Da sitzt man dann voll in der Tinte.

Ich habe mitlerweile so böse Erfahrungen kreuz und quer gemacht, daß ich meinen Rahmen lieber persönlich in Empfang nehme und sollte nur der kleinste Macken an der Kiste sein, werde ich dem Herrn Zusteller Fußfesseln anlegen und ihn zum Stelldichein mit Schadensaufnahme einladen. ich weiß jetzt schon wie er sich freut ... Ach, herrje und seufz ... Wieso muß das denn jetzt noch länger dauern??????


----------



## Brägel (16. Februar 2004)

nix für ungut aber von Mainz nach Pforzheim und zurück hättest du weit weniger Zeit gebraucht als für die Postings


----------



## Eisenfaust (16. Februar 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> nix für ungut aber von Mainz nach Pforzheim und zurück hättest du weit weniger Zeit gebraucht als für die Postings



Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt 

Du, ich lebe noch im Zeitalter der Fahhradfahrer, ich kann noch nicht teleportieren. Das Rad ist für mich noch immer eine der wichtigsten, unüberwundenen Erfindungen. Tut mir leid ...


----------



## Endurance (5. März 2004)

laut Anthony (falls das in dem anderen Thread nicht gelesen wurde):


> die Rahmen (End.: Pfadfinder) werden bis Mitte des Monats (End. Anmerkung: muesste dann Maerz sein) beim Händler sein. Wir warten leider immer noch auf die Wippen. Die Schnnellspanner für die Dämpferverstellung sind mittlerweile eingetroffen.



Fuer diejenigen die erst nach dem Biketest bestellt haben heißt das dann wohl eher Mitte April (kann nat. auch schneller gehen).

bye


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. März 2004)

Mein Händler meinte, dass der Pfadfinder bei jetziger Bestellung binnen 4 bis 5 Wochen geliefert werden könne...


----------



## Boandl (5. März 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Händler meinte, dass der Pfadfinder bei jetziger Bestellung binnen 4 bis 5 Wochen geliefert werden könne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurance (23. März 2004)

@Bergwerk:
Was ist jetzt mit den fehlenden Kleinteilen (Wippen) und dem versprochenen Mitte März Termin?

So langsam aber sicher werde ich ungeduldig und könnte auf die Idee kommen die Marke zu wechseln. Wenn Ihr so weiter macht geht's Euch wie Votec...

Die meisten Kunden werden sich das nicht ewig bieten lassen und wenn Ihr es mit den Händlern verscherzt wird die Situation auch nicht gerade besser...

(noch) bergwerktreu
Endurance


----------



## Lumix (23. März 2004)

Ist etwas dran. 

Wenn  die Ankündigung der neue Homepage schon 6 Monate her ist und nicht mal die alte Page wenigstens mal überarbeitet wird, ist das schon sehr bedenklich.


----------



## Nomercy (23. März 2004)

Also ich verstehe es auch nicht mehr. So viele Versprechungen. Und allenfalls sporadische Betreuung des Forums ... . Schade drum.

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## XC_Freund (23. März 2004)

Ich bin kein Bergwerkmitarbeiter. Aber verstehen kann ich die Situation schon. Homepage und Pflege dieses Forums sind wahrscheinlich Leistungen die nicht zur Arbeitszeit der Personen gehören die es wohl tun.
Wieviel Rahmen verkauft Bergwerk im Jahr? 3000? 5000? Egal, man muss nur ein klein wenig Grundrechenregeln anwenden, um zu sehen, dass sich eine Firma wie Bergwerk (auch bei den Preisen) keine Abteilung für solche Sachen leisten kann.
Natürlich präsentieren sich Marken wie Votec, Bergwerk oder Canyon (die Auffzählung ist nur zufällig und nicht Scheffer-spezifisch) auf Messen etc. äusserst professionell (Irgendwo wird ja das Image auch gemacht). Aber ihr braucht keine Angst zu haben, das ihr bei anderen besser dran wärt mit Lieferzeiten etc.
Dieser Zustand ist zur Zeit für kleine Bikeschmieden wohl typisch und wird sich wohl auch kaum ändern lassen, leider.


----------



## Endurance (23. März 2004)

> Dieser Zustand ist zur Zeit für kleine Bikeschmieden wohl typisch und wird sich wohl auch kaum ändern lassen, leider.



Warum, sollte das für eine kleine Bikeschmiede typisch sein? Für mich ist das eher ein Zeichen von mangelnder Organisation. Es kann doch nicht angehen, das die Auslieferung von Rahmen Wochen/Monatelang an Kleinteilen liegt. 

Man sollte doch in der Lage sein zeitlich passend alle nötigen Teile auf Lager zu haben... 
Das sich Bestellungen aufgrund einer großen Nachfrage verzögern kann ich verstehen, aber anscheinend geht ja gerade gar kein (Pfadfinder) Rahmen raus


----------



## XC_Freund (23. März 2004)

Typisch finde ich es weil man es bei fast allen erlebt.
Gerade neue Modelle haben immer irgendwelche Probleme, die leider meistens der Erstkunde ausbaden darf. Ich will hier garnicht unterstellen, dass das Pfadfinder solche Probleme hat.
Nehmen wir aber bei diesem Modell die Sache mit dem Umwerfer. Schon als ich die ersten Bilder sah habe ich mir gedacht, das da nur ein tretlagermontierter Umwerfer funktioniert. Natürlich kann man an einen Rahmen was dranbasteln, aber das Teil, dass das Gewinde für den Umwerfer bekommt ist wohl das Frästeil in dem das Schwingenhauplager sitzt und natürlich auch das Innenlager. Wenn man so ein Teil für eine (Klein-)Serie umkonstruiert, dauert das etwas länger. Die Schaltqualität muss damit dann auch tadellos sein, einen tretlagermontierten Umwerfer kann man nicht falsch einstellen. Wenn die Schaltung mies funktioniert liegt das am Rahmen. Der Umwerfer kann nicht mehr verstellt werden um andere Problemzonen des Rahmens zu kaschieren. Z.B. werden unterschiedliche Kunden das Rad mit verschiedenen Reifenbreiten fahren, wenn der Umwerfer dann bei einem 2.3er am Reifen schleift hat man auch verloren.
Anderes Thema, diese Reduzierhülse wird ja in anderen Threads schon öfters angesprochen. Will man sich mit einem neuen Modell da gleich weiter Ärger einfahren oder findet man noch eine bessere Lösung.
Bergwerk hat ja ein unglaublich positives Qualitätsimage (zumindest in diesem Forum), dass kann einem vor einem Serienstart schon den Schlaf rauben.
Die von mir angesprochenen Probleme sind rein hypotetisch und ich weiß nicht ob sie auf das Pfadfinder zuträfen. Von den tatsächlichen Problemen bei der Einführung wird uns aber leider keiner berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (23. März 2004)

Trotzdem ist es - gerade für eine Firma mit einer "Markenphilosophie" wie Bergwerk - ziemlich unverständlich, daß viele Ankündigungen und Versprechen gemacht, aber nicht umgesetzt werden. Einfach Schwamm drüber und fertig. Darum ging es doch wohl? Und wenn sich eine Marke von selbst gesetzten Zielen entfernt, was haben wir denn dann? Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein.
Anthony schrieb einmal sehr schön: 
Bergwerk ist die "Rahmen Manufaktur" im High End Bereich. Dies kommunizieren wir auch entsprechend durch unsere Philosophie. Doch es reicht nicht was zu kommunizieren, man muß auch danach "leben". Dies ist der Faktor, der eine Marke "kultig" macht, aber auch nicht von heute auf morgen umzusetzen ist. Es ist ein weiter Weg bis man über interne und externe Kanäle eine Philosophie bei den Kunden verbreitet...


----------



## XC_Freund (24. März 2004)

Ich habe schon mal folgendes erlebt: 8 (in Worten acht!) Monate auf einen Rahmen gewartet, 3 Wochen gefahren und dann brach das Teil, beim Durchfahren einer Wasserrinne, unterm Ar*** einfach weg. Natürlich wurde das auf Garantie und ohne ein böses Wort abgewickelt. Stellt aber wohl den schlimmsten Fall von Imageverlust da. Für mich als Fahrer ist es ein extremer Vertrauensverlust, wenn ich dann wieder auf dem Bike sitze.
Meine Stellungenahme in diesem Thread ist deshalb nur wohlwollend gegenüber Bergwerk zu verstehen, in der Hoffnung, dass diese Verzögerungen auch genutzt werden!


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. März 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem ist es - gerade für eine Firma mit einer "Markenphilosophie" wie Bergwerk - ziemlich unverständlich, daß viele Ankündigungen und Versprechen gemacht, aber nicht umgesetzt werden. Einfach Schwamm drüber und fertig. Darum ging es doch wohl? Und wenn sich eine Marke von selbst gesetzten Zielen entfernt, was haben wir denn dann? Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein.
> Anthony schrieb einmal sehr schön:
> Bergwerk ist die "Rahmen Manufaktur" im High End Bereich. Dies kommunizieren wir auch entsprechend durch unsere Philosophie. Doch es reicht nicht was zu kommunizieren, man muß auch danach "leben". Dies ist der Faktor, der eine Marke "kultig" macht, aber auch nicht von heute auf morgen umzusetzen ist. Es ist ein weiter Weg bis man über interne und externe Kanäle eine Philosophie bei den Kunden verbreitet...




Nichts fuer ungut, aber mir faellt dazu spontan folgendes ein: Man kann sich seine Welt auch schoenluegen ...


----------



## Nomercy (25. März 2004)

@Eisenfaust
Wie meinst Du das denn jetzt ...  oder war Deine spontane und reichlich pauschalisierende Aussage evtl. an Bergwerk gerichtet? Denn "meine Welt" ist ganz o.k. Zumindest war mein Mercury schnell da und fährt seitdem ohne Probleme gut und viel.  Oder hast Du den kritischen Unterton in meinem Beitrag nicht ausgemacht?

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## Fettkloß (26. März 2004)

ich mach euch nen vorschlag :

kauft euch doch für die übergangszeit (wartezeit aufs Bergwerk ) n rad beim fahrrad franz (koblenz & mainz ).
mein neffe hat sich vor 3-4 wochen da n carver bike , hardtail , gekauft . alles xt & bremsen marta alles 2004 - wirklich schickes teil !! und das für 999 !!!
dann nehmt ihr das carver zum mißhandeln und das bergwerk für gut . könnt ohne hektik und schön locker auf eure teile & rahmen warten und habt für kleines geld schon mal was zum fahrn - ich bin mir 100% sicher anthony sieht das auch so


----------



## Endurance (26. März 2004)

Habe gerade von meinem Händler     gehoert mein Rahmen waere da     

Hoffe daß auch alle Teile dran sind (konnte das Teil heute morgen nat. noch nicht inspizieren).
Da ich noch 2 andere MTBs habe, hatte ich Ausweichmöglichkeiten. Da jedoch eins davon verkauft werden soll und mir der Käufer, wenn es noch länger gedauert hätte abgesprungen wäre, wurde es so langsam Zeit mit der Lieferung. 

Ich drücke Allen die Daumen, daß die Rahmenauslieferung jetzt auf Hochtouren läuft.


----------



## kh-cap (16. April 2004)

hallo fettkloß,
es gibt doch noch gute händler in unserer gegend. bei cycle planet in mainz habe ich heute meine neuen sidi gekauft. top-beratung, top-preis, riesen-auswahl.
aber der hammer: ich habe nach 10 tagen (in worten -zehn-) mein neues fahrrad bekommen. ein trek fuel 95 (ich weis für einen bergwerker kein maßstab). habe in alzey bei cecil-bikes bestellt. die haben sich super bemüht ein rad für mich zu bekommen (habe am 16.01. ein canyon mr 9 bestellt -immer noch nicht da, montagetermin der 11.05.04). kamen mir bei der ausstattung und dem preis sehr entgegen. es gibt also doch den engagierten, freundlichen und kundenorientierten fachhändler bei uns. hätte nur besser suchen müssen  
gruß
kh-cap (wieder happy, darf biken)


----------

